# Got Married today and got a new Comptroller



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Everything is fine down on the farm thanks to my beautiful bride Judi.






. Grass is growing, things are green, and days are getting longer. What's not to like?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations!

Jeff & Shelia

(and Jeff first noticed the tractor  )


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well look at you cowboy.....you married over your head I see.....your a mighty fortunate man. Congrats Rick....if your still up. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Congrats. I won't even make cracks about robbing the cradle... Wait. Does that count? Best wishes.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait, I thought you were showing a picture of you and your wife, not you and your daughter!!!

JK....congrats!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Well look at you cowboy.....you married over your head I see.....your a mighty fortunate man. Congrats Rick....if your still up.
> 
> Regards, Mike


An Aussie on a trip with me said I was boxing above my weight limit so I guess you are in agreement.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I almost said you outpunted your coverage. Held off though.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

All in fun. Cheers to you and the Misses. I raise my glass for many blissful years ahead!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Wait, I thought you were showing a picture of you and your wife, not you and your daughter!!!
> 
> JK....congrats!


well she and the tractor, my other mistress, were made the same year. does that count?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayman1 said:


> well she and the tractor, my other mistress, were made the same year. does that count?


Congrats! Both are holding up nicely. I would have dated her more 4020 to 4430 age though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats hayman....tell her I "dated" her a 6420 . My momma didn't raise no fool....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Might guess the age or weight of a tractor but refuse to speculate about much when it comes to women. Congratulations and my best wishes.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

May all your days be filled with bliss and good fortune...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!

She looks as happy as you.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratulations! You have two winners there.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats, I still can't get my wife to balance her own checkbook&#8230;.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats. I wish you both many happy years of marriage and farming!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Many happy returns! D&L


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals (Shelia). appreciate the good wishes. Judi was a keeper from the moment I laid eyes on her. I lost my first wife very unexpectedly in Aug 2014. For those of you who have not been in the search business (for whatever the reason) finding someone on an online dating site that understands what gets under a farmboys skin is a rare commodity. less plentiful than horsey folk with common sense. Most of the candidates want to go to wine tastings or eat out all the time. Judi is a horse person, notice no "Y". She fixes venison-I do too, but having someone that says why don't you just shoot the turkey and then helps me butcher and process, well I got my partner, you can be jealous. Rick


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you still get to be comptroller emeritus?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Mighty fine and all the best!!!!

Guess you'll be stacking on the wagon instead of driving going forward now.....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Do you still get to be comptroller emeritus?


Well, I get to watch or maybe just look at the money.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Mighty fine and all the best!!!!
> 
> Guess you'll be stacking on the wagon instead of driving going forward now.....


I made the decision to go to all kicker wagons long ago, actually, I had a revolt from my late wife and my daughter-*we are not picking up another bale*, thus the decision was made for me unless I wanted to drive, pitch and stack every bale myself. I stacked all the kicker wagons I ever want to when I was 20-25. You are only as good as the driver and your spotter that keeps prematurely ejected bales from spearing you in the back. Hopefully, I have a new tedding engineer.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> Well, I get to watch or maybe just look at the money.


I hear ya.....watch it go from your hand to hers!!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I went all kicker wagons 20-25 years ago, and stack them only when I have a loooong distance delivery!
Everything goes in the wagons, nothing on the ground! Everything delivered with the wagons, or picked up, by customers, out of storage or off the wagons! $1.00 per bale discount if taken off the wagons. Same price for delivered or from storage.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Congratulations! Marriage can be a truly amazing thing. It is for my wife and I, and I hope it is for you two as well!

Regards,

Chris


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations! Been happily married for just over 5 years. No idea what I did before my wife came along!


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Congratulations! Been happily married for just over 5 years. No idea what I did before my wife came along!


Amen!

Chris


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats Mr. & Mrs Hayman


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Hayman. Hope you have many blissful years together.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

leeave96, on 02 Jan 2016 - 03:51 AM, said:



leeave96 said:


> Mighty fine and all the best!!!!
> 
> Guess you'll be stacking on the wagon instead of driving going forward now.....





Hayman1 said:


> I made the decision to go to all kicker wagons long ago, actually, I had a revolt from my late wife and my daughter-*we are not picking up another bale*, thus the decision was made for me unless I wanted to drive, pitch and stack every bale myself. I stacked all the kicker wagons I ever want to when I was 20-25. You are only as good as the driver and your spotter that keeps prematurely ejected bales from spearing you in the back. Hopefully, I have a new tedding engineer.


Figure of speech of course. At my house, my Wife does all the driving, all I have to do is hold the steering wheel..... 

Your Wife driving the tractor and you on the stack wagon.... 

Again, congrats - hope for you and your Wife the best of 2016!

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> leeave96, on 02 Jan 2016 - 03:51 AM, said:
> 
> Figure of speech of course. At my house, my Wife does all the driving, all I have to do is hold the steering wheel.....
> 
> ...


all good Bill, I got you the first time. Certainly no offense taken. rick


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats on finding a life partner Hayman. I've been married to my bride for almost 35 years now. Early on, I was given a book titled "Understanding Women" (see picture below).  Very helpful. Kept me out of the doghouse many times


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lemme guess--every page was blank, too?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I got that book too


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I got that book on a "memory stick/thumb drive" for the computer! Memory stick is 'bout the size of a Louisville Slugger!  :lol:


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I am not sure if it is a good sign or not, but we have known each other for about a year and lived together for almost as long and have yet to have one cross word, let alone an argument. A little freaky. Different from the first time and we had a good marriage as well.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

A bit late to the show but congratulations


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bgriffin856 said:


> A bit late to the show but congratulations


Grif-have you been hybernatin like a bar? haven't heard from you in a while


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> Grif-have you been hybernatin like a bar? haven't heard from you in a while


I guess you could say that lol seems like that's all I want at the end of the day anymore


----------

